
Potent protection against  influenza via childhood hemagglutinin imprinting - nabla9
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/354/6313/722
======
nabla9
(Removed "H5N1 and H7N9" from title beacuse 80 char limit)

The first influenza attack that a child suffers can affect the way that their
lifelong immunity to the virus builds up. As a result the year person is born
predicts how they survive influenca attacks in later in life.

